# The General.



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

SO. While helping my father shop for a 570 Ranger, I saw....... The General. Dang. That's one sharp looking buggy. Makes me have the itch. I bet once I saw a price tag that itch would go away. 

What's the story on these? I know I've been away from the game but seems like I would at least have seen something about them surface. But I haven't. Seeing one on the lot was the first. 

They had a blue one. I like blue. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> SO. While helping my father shop for a 570 Ranger, I saw....... The General. Dang. That's one sharp looking buggy. Makes me have the itch. I bet once I saw a price tag that itch would go away.
> 
> What's the story on these? I know I've been away from the game but seems like I would at least have seen something about them surface. But I haven't. Seeing one on the lot was the first.
> 
> ...


 Pretty nice. Got the 100 horse 1k, great suspension and good utility options. So a good choice for a sport utility machine. Lots of Vids on YouTube and reviews.


----------



## windsor396 (Jul 3, 2013)

Price, lowest I have seen was 14000


----------

